# Locking a Netgear wireless router...



## LadyNik87 (Apr 24, 2007)

I would like to know how to lock my Netgear Wireless Router, so that only the people in my house can access it?


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

What do you mean by lock? lock the unit itself or lock so that only certain people connect to it?


----------



## LadyNik87 (Apr 24, 2007)

I mean put a password on it so that in order to connect to it you need a password.


----------



## scottydont2841 (Aug 3, 2005)

Thats usually pretty easy, Im not familiar with the netgear program, but its possible to do it using the windows wireless utility, by clicking the setup wireless network option, and putting in an key for WPA or WEP protection.

HOWEVER

I did find this and looks pretty complete and easy to follow.


----------

